# Is there a cheap LED camera light which eats Canon LPB6 instead of the Sony



## axtstern (Jan 28, 2017)

Folks I need some advice.
I want to buy a something like the Yongnuo 300 LED Video Lamp.
There are plenty of models arround but all are tailored for the typical Sony Camcorder batteries.
I do not want to buy and carry another type of batteries and loader, I have plenty of LPB6.
Does anyone know the name of such a product?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2017)

LP-E6 does not have enough power to power a 300 LED illuminator. Not even a 140 LED.
It would take a much larger battery, like those used in Sony / Panasonic camcorders.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 28, 2017)

You can get adapter for Canon LP-E6 battery. There is one coming with Atomos Ninja family recorders, or you can buy them as cheap as $5 on eBay, e.g. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Change-Canon-LP-E6-to-SONY-F570-F770-F970-Battery-Pack-Adapter-Holder-to-Sony-/310795410767


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 28, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> LP-E6 does not have enough power to power a 300 LED illuminator. Not even a 140 LED.
> It would take a much larger battery, like those used in Sony / Panasonic camcorders.



With a Sony 8600 ma battery lasting a hour or a little more, a 1800mah battery should go for 12-15 minutes. 

A big concern is the battery is not designed for the high current, and will overheat. A authentic Canon battery should shut down when overheated, a knock-off overheating could result in thermal runaway and meltdown or fire. 

They give out special awards called "Darwin Awards" for people who try things like this.


----------

